# cluth hidraulico



## jaurez (Oct 2, 2004)

BUEN DIA ACABO DE COMPRAR UN 240SX Y EL CLUTH ESTA MUY ALTO POR LO QUE SE PATINA SABE ALGUIEN COMO SE AJUSTA GRACIAS POR LA AYUDA VIVO EN CABO SAN LUCAS B.C.S.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Bien Venidos Nissan Forums!

(I hope I said that right)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

que año es el carro?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Coco tell him that if his clutch pedal is low, to check his clutch fluid. If that is also low to refill it and pump the clutch a few times and it should stiffen up and pop back up to its normal spot. If it goes low again in a couple of days either one of the clutch pumps has gone out. If he is unable to shift then its the pump on the transmission.

(I hope this has answered his question)


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Aqui va en Ingles mas o menos, con la ayuda de manuelga....

Si su pedal del embrague es bajo, para comprobar su líquido del embrague. Si eso es también bajo rellenarlo y bombear el embrague algunas veces y debe atiesarse para arriba y hacer estallar respaldo a su normal manche. Si pasa a BAJO otra vez en un par de días cualquiera una de las bombas del embrague ha salido. Si él no puede entonces cambiar de puesto su la bomba en la transmisión.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Si tu pedal del clutch corta muy abajo, checa el nivel del líquido del Clutch.

Si esta bajo el nivel, rellenalo y bombea el pedal varias veces, esto deberá de retornarle la firmeza y subir de nuevo el nivel a su lugar de corte normal.

Si se sigue bajando en un algunos dias ya sea que la bomba del clutch se haya dañado o si no puedes meter velocidad entonces es la bomba de la transmisión


```
Desconozco del tema únicamente re-traduzco la respuesta
```


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Ahora mi opinión, no necesitarás clutch nuevo??????

Por desgracia manejo carros automáticos pero según entiendo un clutch patinando y cortando alto no es raro que sea el clutch.

¿Cuantos Kms trae ese clutch? y ¿Que tal le metes a los arrancones?


----------



## jaurez (Oct 2, 2004)

Coco said:


> que año es el carro?


BUEN DIA EL CARRO ES MODELO 1991 NISSAN 240SX


----------



## jaurez (Oct 2, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Ahora mi opinión, no necesitarás clutch nuevo??????
> 
> Por desgracia manejo carros automáticos pero según entiendo un clutch patinando y cortando alto no es raro que sea el clutch.
> 
> ¿Cuantos Kms trae ese clutch? y ¿Que tal le metes a los arrancones?


BUEN DIA GRACIAS, LO ACABO DE COMPRAR Y SE VE EN BUENAS CONDICIONES NO SE COMO TRATARON AL CLUTH PERO LO VOY A LLEVAR A REVISAR CON UN MECANICO,


----------



## jaurez (Oct 2, 2004)

Bumpin said:


> Coco tell him that if his clutch pedal is low, to check his clutch fluid. If that is also low to refill it and pump the clutch a few times and it should stiffen up and pop back up to its normal spot. If it goes low again in a couple of days either one of the clutch pumps has gone out. If he is unable to shift then its the pump on the transmission.
> 
> (I hope this has answered his question)




TANK YOU I WILL CHECK BUT THE CLUTCH IS HIGH NO LOW


----------



## jaurez (Oct 2, 2004)

Coco said:


> que año es el carro?




1991 AMERICANO ES IMPORTADO VIVO EN ZONA FRONTERIZA


----------



## jaurez (Oct 2, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Ahora mi opinión, no necesitarás clutch nuevo??????
> 
> Por desgracia manejo carros automáticos pero según entiendo un clutch patinando y cortando alto no es raro que sea el clutch.
> 
> ¿Cuantos Kms trae ese clutch? y ¿Que tal le metes a los arrancones?



LO ACABO DE COMPRAR Y LO ESTOY ARREGLANDO POCO A POCO POR EL MOMENTO EL MOTOR ESTA EN EXCELENTES CONDICIONES PARA EL AÑO QUE ES 1991 Y LA TRANSMISION TAMBIEN SOBRE TODO ESTOY EN SUSPENCION PARACE QUE NESECITA REPARACION Y LO DEL CLUTCH QUE PARA MI GUSTO ESTA MUY ALTO Y ARRANCONES NO HE TENIDO TIEMPO PERO EN ESO ESTAMOS


----------

